# 2 Pumpen über Y-Stück zum filterverbinden?!



## Kaje (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob mein Vorhaben so funktionieren würde, wie ich mir gedacht habe, deshalb möchte ich hier gerne mal die Experten fragen. Und zwar gehts um folgendes:

Wie in einem anderen Thread von mir entnommen werden kannn, plane ich eine neue Filteranlage (selbstbau mit Hilfe von Regentonnen) , die den bisherigen OASE Biotec 18 Filter ablösen soll. Mit der jetzigen Filteranlage habe ich bereits schon einen Höhenunterschied von Wasserspiegel zu Filtereinlauf von knapp 1,50, sodaß meine Aquamax 16.000 effektiv ca. nur noch 8.000 Liter/fördert. Die Regentonnen würden sicherlich nochmal knapp 50 cm ausmachen.. wären also dann 2 Meter und die Auqamax würde sicherlich noch weniger fördern können..
Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, ob es möglich wäre, eine 2.Pumpe über einen Y-Verteiler mit der jetzigen Aquamax zu verbinden, die dann gemeinsam die Regentonnen speisen.. wäre das möglich und könnte ich damit annähernd wieder auf meine 8.000 Liter kommen, wenn 2 Pumpen mit der selben Förderleistung zusammengeschaltet werden würden?

Leider lässt sich der Höhenunterschied aufgrund der Lage des Gartenteiches nicht reduzieren.


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen über Y-Stück zum filterverbinden?!*

Servus Kaje

Habe mir die Pumpenkennlinie von deiner Pumpe gerade angesehen

Sollte bei 2m Höhe noch ~ 12.000 Liter (170l/min) fördern .....


----------



## Kaje (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen über Y-Stück zum filterverbinden?!*

Hallo Helmut..
Danke für die Kennlinie! Ja, anhand der Kennlinie schon, aber in der Praxis sah dies anders aus.. Lag viell. daran, dass ich nur einen 10 Liter Eimer zum auslitern hatte und ich dies alleine gemacht hatte (evtl. Meßfehler wo jede Sek. zählt) zudem ist dies noch ein älteres Modell (also keine Eco) und ich weiß nicht, ob diese Kennlinie diesselbe ist?!

Würde dies denn mit dem zusammenschalten 2er Pumpen mit einem Y-Stück funktionieren?!
gibt es hier eine Kennlinie der Osaga Pumpen  (oder wie Sie genau heißen *g*) und wie wie verhalten diie sich in der Praxis (zuverlässigkeit)?--> auch wenn ich weiß, dass die OASE Pumpen eine andere Hausnummer sind.


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen über Y-Stück zum filterverbinden?!*

Servus Kaje

Hier die Kennlinie der Aquamax ohne Eco ...

Leider kann ich Dir zu deinem vorhaben. zwei Pumpen mit einem Y-Stück verbinden nix sagen .... hatte nie dieses "Bedürfnis"


----------



## Kaje (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen über Y-Stück zum filterverbinden?!*

Danke Helmut,

weiß hier sonst jemand, ob meine Idee funktionieren könnte?

Gruß
Jens


----------



## KingLui (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen über Y-Stück zum filterverbinden?!*

HI 

ich klinke mich einfach mal ein !

Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung würde ich sagen das es nicht Funktioniert !!!!
Habe es bei mir auch ausprobiert und zwei Pumpen (Skimmer und auf dem Boden ) 
über ein Y Verteiler in den Filter gejagt das Ergebnis war sehr ernüchternt da die eine
Pumpe gegen die andere Pumpe drückt hatte ich weniger Flow als vorher! 

Da du aber mehr Leistung haben möchtest würde ich gucken ob du nicht beide Pumpen 
Paralel in den Filter laufen lassen kannst, so hat jede der Pumpen nach Kennlinie seine 
eigene Leistung und do erhöhst den Flow!!!


----------



## Kaje (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen über Y-Stück zum filterverbinden?!*

Hallo chris,
dies sind ja die bedenken, die ich habe, ob bei einem zuusammenschluß über ein Y Stück nichht evtl. die eine gegen die andere Pumpe drückt. Das Problem ist aber, dass ich bei 2 getrennten Pumpen irgendwie dann doch zusammen in den Filter muss, da mein Vorabscheider Compact Sieve ja nur einen Anschlußstutzen besitzt - Das ist ja das Problem..


----------



## KingLui (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen über Y-Stück zum filterverbinden?!*

Hi,

na dann mach es doch anders!

Mach einen Stopfen auf die Schlauchtülle und häng die beiden Schläuche direkt ganz nach unten in diese Vorkammer und wenn der CSII dann nicht überläuft hast du doch erstmal ne Lösung !


----------



## KingLui (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen über Y-Stück zum filterverbinden?!*

Eine frage hätte ich aber noch 

Es kommt mir ein bisschen wenig vor was deine Aquamax da so hochpumpt. 
Wie groß ist den dein Schlauchdurchmesser wenn du nur nen 1" Schlauch dran hast,
würde ich diesen gegen einen Schlauch mit dem Größtmöglichem Queschnitt austauschen das macht auch nochmal viel aus!!!!


----------



## Kaje (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2 Pumpen über Y-Stück zum filterverbinden?!*

benutze einen 1,5" Schlauch.. Der Teich liegt einwenig ungünstig in einer __ Senke.. Die Filteranlage steht oberhalb in einem Bereich, wo man diese nicht sehen kann.. Deshalb ja diese Verluste, die sicherlich noch größer werden, wenn ich vom Biotec Filter auf Regentonnen mit vorgeschaltetem Compact Sieve umsteige.


----------

